# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Привiт! Як ся маєте?

## TATY

Як ся маєте?

----------


## Adept

Та непогано!  ::   До чого ведете?

----------


## Pasha

I don

----------


## mariashara

Well, I'm from Kharkov and I need Ukrainian only to fill in forms in different state institutions (last time that happened 3 years ago) or to watch state TV channels.  In private life, at home and at work I never speak Ukrainian.

----------


## TATY

> Well, I'm from Kharkov and I need Ukrainian only to fill in forms in different state institutions (last time that happened 3 years ago) or to watch state TV channels.  In private life, at home and at work I never speak Ukrainian.

 Good for you. 
Pasha, 
the most common way of asking how someone is is: 
Як справи?

----------

